# Should children/adults be punished for upseting fictional characters



## 8777BB5 (Feb 12, 2018)

My next door neighbor told me today that her son (who is in kindergarten) is having to write an apology letter to a Mr. Palmer for scaring him with a lion mask. Mr. Palmer is not a real person; He is a one hundred percent fictional character who appeared in a play that the class saw after their art class. The character Mr. Palmer is terrified of lions and when he saw my neighbor's son with the mask, he ran off the stage and refused to return until my neighbor's son was removed from the audience. 

Hearing this story reminded me of a similar experience I had in college.   This time around it was an actor who was angry that a special needs kid I had taught had brought a drawing of flowers into the auditorium and as the actor's character was allergic to flowers he refused to go on stage because he claimed the character would spend the entire time on stage sneezing because he couldn't tolerate flowers, even if they were messily drawn by a special needs child. While I would get a two-week suspension (Though for a different reason) The kid who brought the drawing in was not allowed to attend the ice cream party at the end of the week because the actor claimed he purposely tried to sabotage the play and the people putting it on didn't want any problems . 

So my question is should people (especially children) be punished for upsetting/making sick fictional characters, even if it was accidental/they didn't know it would upset them. I know in theater you have to be aware of your surroundings, but it seems pretty silly to me to get upset over things that can be ignored.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 12, 2018)

:autism:


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, the punishment should be Death.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 12, 2018)

Wait what...


----------



## Jetstream Sam (Feb 12, 2018)

The fuck is this faggy bullshit? There's no thought to be put into this, these people are fucking stupid.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm sorry?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2018)

How is this even a question?  The answer is obviously no.  The answer is obviously whoever is asking the question needs to star in a new version of 3guys1hammer.


----------



## MG 192 (Feb 12, 2018)

Tell Mr. Palmer to fuck off and die like a man.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 12, 2018)

This is the perfect thread for Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 12, 2018)

Is... is this actually a thing where actors in a stage show scan the audience for shit the character doesn't like and if they see anything they run off stage and refuse to go back on until it's gone?


----------



## Terror Rism (Feb 12, 2018)

fictional characters should have to apologize to me for hurting my feelings or other characters that i like


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 12, 2018)

Were the actors just joking around with the kids but their teachers are so exceptional they don’t understand humour so decided to punish their students?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> fictional characters should have to apologize to me for hurting my feelings or other characters that i like



People who play fictional characters who run away and cheat me out of what I paid to see need to die.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 12, 2018)

Jessica Rabbit should apologize to me for causing my first masterbation.


Spoiler


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 12, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Jessica Rabbit should apologize to me for causing my first masterbation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ugly whore.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 12, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Ugly whore.


She should be stoned for not wearing a Burqa.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 12, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> She should be stoned for not wearing a Burqa.


And for getting skid marks in my panties.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 12, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> And for getting skid marks in my panties.


That was nigger dick not Jessica


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 12, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> That was nigger dick not Jessica


Implying she isn't a coalburner.


----------



## OhGoy (Feb 13, 2018)

just fucking kill me


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Jessica Rabbit should apologize to me for causing my first masterbation.



Why?  Are you gay or something?


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 13, 2018)

the fuck kinda question is this?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 13, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> the fuck kinda question is this?


A deep one.


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 13, 2018)

Never talk to me or my waifu's son ever again.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 13, 2018)

Alright guys, I am going to leave my wife here for a moment. Don't upset her please!


----------



## 8777BB5 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Is... is this actually a thing where actors in a stage show scan the audience for shit the character doesn't like and if they see anything they run off stage and refuse to go back on until it's gone?



It sadly does happen from time to time in local theater. The usual reason is that the actor has frustration (Not wanting to do the part, having a bad day, etc) and uses the thing their character doesn't like as an excuse to blow their stack and leave the stage. It's a lot more common in local theater productions (like those put on at summer camps or in schools) rather than professional theatrical productions because professional theaters have zero tolerance for this nonsense.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 13, 2018)

4th wall breaking has gone strange apparently.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 13, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Ugly whore.





Y2K Baby said:


> And for getting skid marks in my panties.





Y2K Baby said:


> Implying she isn't a coalburner.



Stop trying to be @Dynastia. You're not good at it.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 13, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Alright guys, I am going to leave my wife here for a moment. Don't upset her please!
> View attachment 381713


She an uggo sluto


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure if my kid was punished for something this stupid I'd be flipping my shit at the retarded "actor", and who ever in authority punished them. Seriously the apology letter to a fictional character would be written by me and it would be two words long. Fuck and you.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 13, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> She an uggo sluto


Oh no! Look what you did! You upset her feelings! Now consequences WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 13, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> My next door neighbor told me today that her son (who is in kindergarten) is having to write an apology letter to a Mr. Palmer for scaring him with a lion mask. Mr. Palmer is not a real person; He is a one hundred percent fictional character who appeared in a play that the class saw after their art class. The character Mr. Palmer is terrified of lions and when he saw my neighbor's son with the mask, he ran off the stage and refused to return until my neighbor's son was removed from the audience.
> 
> Hearing this story reminded me of a similar experience I had in college.   This time around it was an actor who was angry that a special needs kid I had taught had brought a drawing of flowers into the auditorium and as the actor's character was allergic to flowers he refused to go on stage because he claimed the character would spend the entire time on stage sneezing because he couldn't tolerate flowers, even if they were messily drawn by a special needs child. While I would get a two-week suspension (Though for a different reason) The kid who brought the drawing in was not allowed to attend the ice cream party at the end of the week because the actor claimed he purposely tried to sabotage the play and the people putting it on didn't want any problems .
> 
> So my question is should people (especially children) be punished for upsetting/making sick fictional characters, even if it was accidental/they didn't know it would upset them. I know in theater you have to be aware of your surroundings, but it seems pretty silly to me to get upset over things that can be ignored.


Legit thought this was a bullshit copypasta till I checked what forum I’m in.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 13, 2018)

Do not say that Mr. Palmer is dead or you will be yelled at, on the internet and in real life.


----------



## sbm1990 (Feb 13, 2018)

Cool! When's their next show? I'll just need to go to the costume store first so I can get a lion mask.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Feb 13, 2018)

"My dear boy, why don't you try acting?" -Sir Lawrence Olivier  (allegedly)


----------



## heathercho (Feb 13, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> My next door neighbor told me today that her son (who is in kindergarten) is having to write an apology letter to a Mr. Palmer for scaring him with a lion mask. Mr. Palmer is not a real person; He is a one hundred percent fictional character who appeared in a play that the class saw after their art class. The character Mr. Palmer is terrified of lions and when he saw my neighbor's son with the mask, he ran off the stage and refused to return until my neighbor's son was removed from the audience.
> 
> Hearing this story reminded me of a similar experience I had in college.   This time around it was an actor who was angry that a special needs kid I had taught had brought a drawing of flowers into the auditorium and as the actor's character was allergic to flowers he refused to go on stage because he claimed the character would spend the entire time on stage sneezing because he couldn't tolerate flowers, even if they were messily drawn by a special needs child. While I would get a two-week suspension (Though for a different reason) The kid who brought the drawing in was not allowed to attend the ice cream party at the end of the week because the actor claimed he purposely tried to sabotage the play and the people putting it on didn't want any problems .
> 
> So my question is should people (especially children) be punished for upsetting/making sick fictional characters, even if it was accidental/they didn't know it would upset them. I know in theater you have to be aware of your surroundings, but it seems pretty silly to me to get upset over things that can be ignored.



This kind of shit really happens? Really? Like really? 

Why not tell the thespian faggot to try "acting" at the welfare office for his next rent check?


----------



## Aquinas (Feb 13, 2018)

Die Children


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Palmer is retarded.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 13, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Stop trying to be @Dynastia. You're not good at it.


Thank you, @Uncanny Valley and @Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 13, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Thank you, @Uncanny Valley and @Cthulhu


Don't tag me faggot


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 13, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Don't tag me faggot


You hurt my feelings so I get a free pass.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 13, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> I'm sorry?


you better be


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't quite think the child who drew the flowers was the one with special needs here.

This is absurd. At first I thought the plays had audience participation or something. But those guys were 100% serious.

Sounds like these actors have over inflated egos. They imagined a career on Broadway and ended up playing children's theatre instead. But the Broadway star egos they cultivated in anticipation of needing to build a bigger display case for all their Tony awards were a bit premature. 

Their egos should not be fed any further. If I was a parent to one of those children I'd tell those "thespians" to stuff it.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> My next door neighbor told me today that her son (who is in kindergarten) is having to write an apology letter to a Mr. Palmer for scaring him with a lion mask. Mr. Palmer is not a real person;


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 18, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Jessica Rabbit should apologize to me for causing my first masterbation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I wanted to apologize all over her face and tits as a kid.



8777BB5 said:


> It sadly does happen from time to time in local theater. The usual reason is that the actor has frustration (Not wanting to do the part, having a bad day, etc) and uses the thing their character doesn't like as an excuse to blow their stack and leave the stage. It's a lot more common in local theater productions (like those put on at summer camps or in schools) rather than professional theatrical productions because professional theaters have zero tolerance for this nonsense.


And gays wonder why people hate the theater and them so much. Faggy shit like this.


----------

